
Clojure Linear Algebra Refresher (3) – Matrix Transformations - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-Refresher-3-Matrix-Transformations
======
dragandj
The second article in the series can be found here: Clojure Linear Algebra
Refresher (2) - Eigenvalues and Eigenvectors

[http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-
Refre...](http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-Refresher-
Eigenvalues-and-Eigenvectors)

Previous discussion _of the 2nd article_ on HN:

[http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-
Refre...](http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-Refresher-
Eigenvalues-and-Eigenvectors)

------
dragandj
This is part 3 of a series.

The first part can be found here: Clojure Linear Algebra Refresher (1) -
Vector Spaces

[http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-
Refre...](http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-Refresher-
Vector-Spaces)

Previous discussion on _the 1st article_ on HN:

[http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-
Refre...](http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-Refresher-
Vector-Spaces)

